
Lex Fridman Interviews Scott Aaronson on Quantum Computing - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX5t8EivCaM
======
vipa123
Lex Fridman has consistently shown himself to be an outstanding interviewer.
With excellent questions and brilliant insights. It appears to me that he is
genuinely interested in his guests and the topics he is discussing. This shows
in a courageous willingness to pause and consider before continuing the
conversation. My favorite interviews that I've seen in the last few months
have all been Lex's. I hope he continues to do these.

